# Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship 2008



## Jye (20/4/08)

​
Its my pleasure to announce the QABC for 2008 :beer: 

This year is not only going to be the biggest for the QABC but quite possible one of the largest competition in Australia with over $5000 worth of prizes. Ranging from a credit card bottle opener and a ticket in the Luck Entry Prize for every entry received to champion brewer receiving a full package to the ANHC conference in Melbourne. 

Entries are only $5 and judging will be held at The Brewhouse on the 20th of September (entries close on the 6th of September). 

So get brewing to have your chance at winning your share of great prizes B) ​


----------



## bindi (20/4/08)

<_< <_< Not into comps but I have cheery beer that is as dry as soot and very nice [fart soot after drinking it], plus other others may enjoy, but as for style....... B) .

Saved the entry form just in case.


----------



## troydo (20/4/08)

I'm really looking forward to this! It will be my first comp, and im very keen to get some feedback!


Troydo


----------



## kram (20/4/08)

Same here Troydo. Just gotta start planning what to brew.


----------



## troydo (20/4/08)

Your going DOWN Kram! haha 

Im in the same boat, i have a few i already know i want to brew again and a couple i have had in planning for a while!


----------



## lonte (20/4/08)

This is also the qualifier for the AABC, so a result in the QABC not only means heaps of great prizes but also a shot at being the Aussie Champ. With a strong state comp like this one I think that finally Queensland brewers will be in a position to turn around previous disappointing national results and show the cockroaches, mexicans and whatever tag we hang on the Canberrians what this state is truly capable of!!


----------



## Ross (21/4/08)

Some serious brewing starting next week for this.... 1st two off the ranks, a Dopplebock & Baltic Porter. Should be just enough time to get a little age on them before the comp.

cheers Ross


----------



## The King of Spain (21/4/08)

Apart from feedback, is it worth it for brewers without pumps and filters etc. I brew a pretty nice lager but my stuff is bottle carbonated with no filtering so I don't reckon I'd be competitive.

Or, does that come back to strategy, i.e brew some darks?

Just a thought, the main thing I'd like is feedback.


----------



## Paul H (21/4/08)

The King of Spain said:


> Apart from feedback, is it worth it for brewers without pumps and filters etc. I brew a pretty nice lager but my stuff is bottle carbonated with no filtering so I don't reckon I'd be competitive.
> 
> Or, does that come back to strategy, i.e brew some darks?
> 
> Just a thought, the main thing I'd like is feedback.



Appearance represents only 3 of the 50 points available for each entry.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/4/08)

lonte said:


> T. With a strong state comp like this one I think that finally Queensland brewers will be in a position to turn around previous disappointing national results and show the cockroaches, mexicans and whatever tag we hang on the Canberrians what this state is truly capable of!!




Go you Cane Toads. The 2020 summit failed to have a motion to expel you from the Commonwealth, so you are here to stay. Brew hard and perspire.


----------



## Duff (21/4/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Go you Cane Toads. The 2020 summit failed to have a motion to expel you from the Commonwealth, so you are here to stay. Brew hard and perspire.



Another quality post.......... <_< 

Anyway, am aiming to get 4 brewed over the long weekend which I have in mind to send down.

Cheers.


----------



## The King of Spain (21/4/08)

Paul H said:


> Appearance represents only 3 of the 50 points available for each entry.



Thanks Paul

I think I have my entry in the fermenter now


----------



## troydo (21/4/08)

If i had more fridge space then i would brew multiple concurrently but as it stands it will just be 1 every week or 2


----------



## lonte (22/4/08)

The King of Spain said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> I think I have my entry in the fermenter now


I use no filtering on any of my lagers. After I bottle and make sure they're carbonated, I store them in the fridge as cold as possible for 2 or more months ... they come up crystal clear. The Stewards at the QABC are highly trained professional (drinkers) and will ensure each beer is poured carefully to present it at it's best. I also understand that judges are tolerant of a little yeasty haze as they understand many entries have had to travel.


----------



## AlphaOne (24/4/08)

Can hardly wait! 
i get the feeling the 20th of september will be a fun time for all!

i want to see lots of Barleywines, Imperial Stouts, Baltic Porters, Tripels and Doppelbocks..


----------



## lonte (24/4/08)

B_chan said:


> i want to see lots of Barleywines, Imperial Stouts, Baltic Porters, Tripels and Doppelbocks..


.. and I want to see if you make it past lunch time still awake :lol:


----------



## Chad (24/4/08)

I will have a Baltic that will be 1 year old at the time of comp, and a Tripel which won't be too far off the 1 year mark, ready to go.
Now... is it too late to start a Barleywine?


----------



## kram (24/4/08)

What's the general 'rule' on bottles? Are Coopers tallies fine?


----------



## winkle (24/4/08)

Right, this year I'm in with a few entries B)


----------



## lonte (24/4/08)

kram said:


> What's the general 'rule' on bottles? Are Coopers tallies fine?


Details of all that sort of thing are in the T&C on the site, but short answer - Yes.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (29/4/08)

I reckon I might have my shit together in time to actually have brewed one or two for this


----------



## winkle (29/4/08)

I've been trying to find an excuse to brew a Triple


----------



## geoff_tewierik (30/4/08)

You need excuses to brew triples?


----------



## winkle (30/4/08)

> You need excuses to brew triples?



Sadly yes, look at the to-do list, could slot it in at number 5, maybe give the CAP the arse :unsure:


----------



## lefty2446 (7/5/08)

It would be interesting to see how many people are interested in entering this comp and with how many entries. Would anyone like to put up their hands?

Adrian


----------



## lonte (8/5/08)

lefty2446 said:


> It would be interesting to see how many people are interested in entering this comp and with how many entries. Would anyone like to put up their hands?


Depending on results prior I will have up to about 10 potential entries. Sample from the fermenter last night hints the APA might be contamintaed 

Edit: candidate beers listed in sig below ...


----------



## bconnery (8/5/08)

winkle said:


> Sadly yes, look at the to-do list, could slot it in at number 5, maybe give the CAP the arse :unsure:



So you're going to pop a CAP in the arse....

Sorry, bad I know but I couldn't resist...


----------



## Jye (25/5/08)

We are pleased to announce the following judges have accepted our invitation to judge this years competition. With some of the most respected judges in the industry, the quality of feedback on your entries should be excellent.

Andrew Walsh - BJCP
David Logsdon Wyeast
Richard Watkins Wig & Pen
Brendan Chan The Brewhouse
Brennan Fielding - Burleigh Brewing Co
Brad Rogers - Stone & Wood Brewery
Dave Hollyoak - Redoak Boutique Beer Caf
Ian Watson - Mt Brewery
Bill Gofton - (AWBQGJ, Senior Judge) 
John Thorp - (AWBQGJ) 
Mark Sander - (AWBQGJ) 
Paul Hoepper - (AWBQGJ) 
Russel Webber - (AWBQGJ) 

We would also like to extend the invitation to any interstate judges, whether qualified or in training, who would like to assist. A great opportunity to judge & gain experience along side some top people. If interested please contact myself at [email protected]

Cheers
Jye


----------



## browndog (25/5/08)

That is one impressive list of judges there Jye, I'd like to congratulate BABBs and everyone else who has helped organise this years QABC, it is going to be huge.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (27/5/08)

+1 on the judges :super: 
Any issues with bottles types and caps?


----------



## Jye (27/5/08)

No issues with bottle types or caps, as long as its 500ml or greater.


----------



## hockadays (27/5/08)

Are the beers judged warm or cold?


----------



## Jye (27/5/08)

Cold and I believe they will be served out of the Brewhouse cold room.

... better get to the Brewhouse for a few beers to checkout their serving temp :chug:


----------



## bradsbrew (27/5/08)

I would like to enter a brew or two would partials be accepted or is it AG. Feedback on my beers taste and quality is what i am after. Sounds like a great day in any case. Advise is really wanted on this subject as this is my first venture into HB clubs and comps this site is a god send.

Cheers :chug: Brad


----------



## lonte (27/5/08)

bradsbrew said:


> ... would partials be accepted or is it AG...



Any brewing method is acceptable.


----------



## Jye (27/5/08)

AG, partials, extract and kits are all welcome and feedback is a great reason to enter a few beers.


----------



## lefty2446 (27/5/08)

bradsbrew said:


> I would like to enter a brew or two would partials be accepted or is it AG. Feedback on my beers taste and quality is what i am after. Sounds like a great day in any case. Advise is really wanted on this subject as this is my first venture into HB clubs and comps this site is a god send.
> 
> Cheers :chug: Brad



No limits on methods of brewing, Just the normal style limits.
See here for the terms and conditions:
http://www.qabc.org.au Under T&C's

And on the home page is the shedule and entry lables.

Cheers

Adrian


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/5/08)

Jye said:


> Cold and I believe they will be served out of the Brewhouse cold room.



Graham not judging then?


----------



## Ross (27/5/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> Graham not judging then?



hi GL,

Brendan Chan is now the brewer at the Brewhouse - Graham left quite a while back now.

cheers Ross


----------



## bindi (27/5/08)

Does that mean I have to give my beer to someone else to drink? Bugger that .... :lol: :lol:


----------



## browndog (27/5/08)

bindi said:


> Does that mean I have to give my beer to someone else to drink? Bugger that .... :lol: :lol:



Come on Bindi, put one in the Specialty beer class mate :icon_cheers: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/5/08)

Ross said:


> hi GL,
> 
> Brendan Chan is now the brewer at the Brewhouse - Graham left quite a while back now.
> 
> cheers Ross



Hi Ross

I assumed Hockadays was referring to The Guru who in the old Qld comps liked to warm the beer up for judging to look for flaws.


----------



## beersom (28/5/08)

bindi said:


> Does that mean I have to give my beer to someone else to drink? Bugger that .... :lol: :lol:




Yeah, it is a bugger.... I mean, its less beer for yourself! :icon_cheers: 

...and besides, the judges should just KNOW how good your beers are.... well if they were any good they would. ;-)


----------



## bindi (28/5/08)

browndog said:


> Come on Bindi, put one in the Specialty beer class mate :icon_cheers:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog






beersom said:


> Yeah, it is a bugger.... I mean, its less beer for yourself! :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...and besides, the judges should just KNOW how good your beers are.... well if they were any good they would. ;-)


 

:lol: Very true.
I just bottled a Cherry Wit and Oatmeal Stout from the kegs [you never know, my mood may change]
The Cherry wit is as dry as soot and over the top in cherry taste, the local brewers love it but to everyones taste.
:icon_offtopic: 
Off topic: Has anyone had success keeping the bottles carbed when filling them from kegs?

Edit: Add off topic.


----------



## sqyre (28/5/08)

We might put a few beers in... :icon_cheers: 
Never been in a comp before.. :unsure: 
Not expecting to do very well, but the judges advice will be invaluble.
Unless of course they advise me to stop brewing..  

Sqyre..


----------



## bindi (28/5/08)

bindi said:


> :lol: Very true.
> I just bottled a Cherry Wit and Oatmeal Stout from the kegs [you never know, my mood may change]
> The Cherry wit is as dry as soot and over the top in cherry taste, the local brewers love it but it is NOT to everyones taste.
> :icon_offtopic:
> ...




Hate not being able to edit posts after a set time. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## wakkatoo (31/7/08)

Anyone able to help me with entry forms for this??

Tried the link in the 1st post but with no success <_< 

Can't even figure out where it is held  

Cheers


----------



## Jye (31/7/08)

Sorry wakkatoo but the hosts server is currently down  

You should be able to get most of the info from my first post.



> Entries are only $5 and judging will be held at The Brewhouse on the 20th of September (entries close on the 6th of September).


----------



## Chad (31/7/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Tried the link in the 1st post but with no success <_<


Apologies. I'm hosting it on my personal account and have been having some issues with the server of late. Had been having a good run up until a week ago.
I'll give the host support another ear full. Their 99.9% uptime hasn't been as guaranteed as they say :angry: .


----------



## Chad (31/7/08)

Just got confirmation that they are doing server maintainance. Nice of them to tell me. Hopefully be up again tomorrow.


----------



## wakkatoo (1/8/08)

Back up online  

Just another qn (sorry, will be 1st comp, I'm a little unsure!) - Do you have to nominate whether the beer is AG or extract? If so, where on the entry form / bottle label? I'm thinking on the bottle label it would be at the bottom next to 'style'.

Help is appreciated!


----------



## Chad (1/8/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Do you have to nominate whether the beer is AG or extract?


I don't believe it is necessary to indicate whether the beer is AG or extract. If it's not on the entry form then there is no need to say.


----------



## Jye (1/8/08)

Hey wakkatoo, there is no need to nominate a brewing style, all beers will be judged equally.

Cheers
Jye


----------



## wakkatoo (1/8/08)

Jye said:


> Hey wakkatoo, there is no need to nominate a brewing style, all beers will be judged equally.
> 
> Cheers
> Jye



Cheers  

Only asked cos on other comps they ask you to nominate. Never done it before and I've heard it's good for feedback which is what I want seeing as I'm the only one who drinks my beer!
I know the only thing that is important is that you like your own beer but it will be nice to see what others think!


----------



## Chad (3/8/08)

An update for anyone trying to access the QABC website.
Apparently the host provider is still doing major server hardware upgrades, and currently have a 1 day ETA on completion. You may be lucky enough though to find it's intermitently up during this period, but if not then just hang in there.


----------



## Jye (9/8/08)

Less than 1 month until entries are due brewers (entries close 6th of September). 

Cant wait


----------



## browndog (9/8/08)

Got my last one in the fermenter yesterday, got 8 or so different styles to enter :huh: Really looking forward to the feedback from some of the excellent judges on hand.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## lonte (11/8/08)

browndog said:


> ... got 8 or so different styles to enter ...


That's 8 entries in the lucky draw prize too ... worth entering a few just for that chance I reckon.


----------



## Chad (21/8/08)

*Document Correction*
It has come to our attention that the link on the QABC website that was pointing to the AABC Style Guidelines was out of date, and as a result the Category numbers were missing a number and didn't match up with the QABC entry form. These links have now been directed to the AABC website, from where you will find the latest Style and Category information.

Please note that the QABC entry form is still correct and up to date for anyone who has already downloaded it.


----------



## bconnery (26/8/08)

There's an article on the competition in the Courier Mail today...

BABBs get's plenty of mentions this time...

Don't know who the fool pretending to examine his beer for colour and clarity is though


----------



## Snow (26/8/08)

bconnery said:


> There's an article on the competition in the Courier Mail today...
> 
> BABBs get's plenty of mentions this time...
> 
> Don't know who the fool pretending to examine his beer for colour and clarity is though



Just read the article - it's good. Great to see BABB get a mention. 

Thought you'd be entering more than 4 brews, though BC!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bconnery (26/8/08)

Snow said:


> Just read the article - it's good. Great to see BABB get a mention.
> 
> Thought you'd be entering more than 4 brews, though BC!
> 
> Cheers - Snow



At least I said Snow, at least...
Planning on an evaluation session of the possibles this weekend 

I thought it was a good article as well. Definitely painted the whole hobby in a good light and was a good counterbalance to some of the stuff I've seen in there recently around the brew on premise places in which people rubbished homebrewing...


----------



## browndog (26/8/08)

I met the CM editor, Rory at the Beer and Brewer magazine launch at the Grand Central, he seemed to be a passionate beer lover and I think his article reflects that. Looking good in the homburg there Ben.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## lonte (26/8/08)

bconnery said:


> I thought it was a good article as well. Definitely painted the whole hobby in a good light and was a good counterbalance to some of the stuff I've seen in there recently around the brew on premise places in which people rubbished homebrewing...


Made you sound like a brewing guru and me sound like a bloody prize whore :blink:


----------



## Ross (26/8/08)

lonte said:


> Made you sound like a brewing guru and me sound like a bloody prize whore :blink:



well, if the coat fits  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jye (26/8/08)

Nice one guys. Here it is for all to see 

View attachment Beer_Article.pdf


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/8/08)

That's a good read. Well done to Mick and Ben.


----------



## NickB (26/8/08)

Just read the article in the paper in front of me - Nice work guys.

Welcome to the AHB Media Whoredom


----------



## lefty2446 (30/8/08)

Just a reminder, those interested in entering beer into this competition need to have there beers to Ross' shop "Pub Shop" at 3285 Logan Road, Underwood, Qld 4119 Or posted to *Adrian Levi*
PO Box 570
Springwood Qld 4127


OR

Delivered to any *Brewers Choice* homebrew store
See Brewers Choice for locations

by 5.00pm the 6th September 2008.

Good luck and check http://www.qabc.org.au for any further details.

Adrian


----------



## gros21 (31/8/08)

ok just a few questions 
I put down two brews on sat
one honey wheat beer (pitched with 12g of yeast from ross)
one heratige larger with extra malt (pitched with 12g of yeast from ross)

should i enter thease if i post thease off thurs express?
it gives it 6 days to ferment but will have to let it gas up in the post and untill the comp on the 20th.

i know i prolly have no chance as thease are my 1st 2 brews but u got to be in it to win it


----------



## Jye (1/9/08)

As a competition organiser I would say send them through, the lucky entry prize is a conical and you gotta be in it to win it  

BUT as a brewer I would say the beers will be far from their prime and could possible explode in the mail/storage if bottled too early. Since they are your first 2 brews I would take your time with them and try to brew the best beer possible. There will be plenty of comps in the future and they are a great way to get feed back.

However its up to you B) 

Cheers
Jye


----------



## Ross (1/9/08)

As well as my Store, you can drop at any Brewers Choice Store - Details below

BREWERS CHOICE STORE DETAILS

Brewers Choice Acacia Ridge
Cnr Beaudesert and Mortimer Rds
Acacia Ridge 4109
Ph: (07) 3216 6499
Email: [email protected]

Brewers Choice Browns Plains
Shop 25, Crossroads Convenience Centre
3280 Beaudesert Rd (Cnr of Browns Plains and Beaudesert Rds)
Browns Plains 4118
Ph: (07) 3800 9633
Email: [email protected]

Brewers Choice Chapel Hill
Cnr Moordale St & Moggill Rd, 
Chapel Hill 4069
Ph: (07) 3878 4198
Email: [email protected]

Brewers Choice Enoggera 
394 Samford Rd (Cnr Samford and Grays Rd)
Gaythorne 4051
Ph: (07) 3855 8800
Email: [email protected]

Brewers Choice - Jimboomba
Unit 2, 4 Paul Crt
Jimboomba 4280
Ph: 07 5548 6944
Email: [email protected]

Brewers Choice Wacol
15 Wacol Station Rd, Wacol 4076
Ph: (07) 3271 1373
Email: [email protected]

Brewers Choice - Yamanto
505 Warwick Rd
Yamanto 4305
Ph: (07) 3294 3690
Email: [email protected]

Brewers Choice Head Office
14 Leah Ave, Salisbury
P.O. Box 143
Salisbury, QLD 4107
Ph: (07) 3276 8500
Email: [email protected]

Cheers

Ross
CraftBrewer


----------



## clarkey7 (1/9/08)

Chad said:


> *Document Correction*
> It has come to our attention that the link on the QABC website that was pointing to the AABC Style Guidelines was out of date, and as a result the Category numbers were missing a number and didn't match up with the QABC entry form. These links have now been directed to the AABC website, from where you will find the latest Style and Category information.
> 
> Please note that the QABC entry form is still correct and up to date for anyone who has already downloaded it.



Chad,

Just to confirm then. Everyone needs to use the labels and entry forms that have 13 categories on them.

There is no category 10 - Pale Australian Lager.

I noticed some of my labelled beers had a section at the bottom for Class 14 "specialty ingredient".

I'm guessing these labels would be considered invalid then???. Everyone best check theres.

We don't wan't any more mishaps with labels....do we.

PB :unsure:


----------



## Chad (1/9/08)

Pocket Beers said:


> Just to confirm then. Everyone needs to use the labels and entry forms that have 13 categories on them.


Correct. The QABC entry form that has 13 categories on it has been up there for some time now, so hopefully no-one has the old 14 category version.


----------



## David Sinclair (1/9/08)

I wouldn't mind throwing in an entry i've got a Brown Ale and a Black Larger (not sure if those styles are being judged) but i've only got them in stubbies and conditions say it needs to be at least 500ml bottles ..damn it.


----------



## winkle (1/9/08)

I think I probably used the old form when I submitted my beers  Thought I had the current one on my pc but noooo. Is this a big problem??


----------



## Snow (2/9/08)

Beer4Us said:


> I wouldn't mind throwing in an entry i've got a Brown Ale and a Black Larger (not sure if those styles are being judged) but i've only got them in stubbies and conditions say it needs to be at least 500ml bottles ..damn it.



Beer4Us, 

you are allowed to submit 2 stubbies of the same entry to make up the volume. I did this with my Tripel, as I never bottle strong ales in tallies.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## David Sinclair (2/9/08)

Snow said:


> Beer4Us,
> 
> you are allowed to submit 2 stubbies of the same entry to make up the volume. I did this with my Tripel, as I never bottle strong ales in tallies.
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Ah sweet might give that a go then, so i just need to fill out form drop entry off at my local Brewers Chioce (can i pay the entry there?) then sit at home on wait for the first prize to come in the mail?


----------



## Jye (2/9/08)

Thats it Beer4Us, just leave your entry money with the beers for collects.


----------



## wakkatoo (2/9/08)

how does everybody post their bottles? Gonna send in 1 maybe 2. They will be PET 'longies'. Just looking for the best / safest option without it costing a bomb....

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Jye (2/9/08)

Hey Chris,

Ive always wrapped 3 bottles in a bit of bubble wrap and used a 3 kg express satchel, from memory they cost about $10. How many bottles do you plan to enter? Hopefully someone else has some tips on mailing larger numbers.

Cheers
Jye


----------



## clarkey7 (2/9/08)

Jye or Chad or other comp organisers,

Just has a look through the rules etc....

Theres no mention of bottle cap type or if the entries need to be de-gassed before entry.

Which brings me to.....Are the beers being judged cold or warm?

PB :unsure:


----------



## bradsbrew (2/9/08)

Are these temps what they will be judged at ?? 

Judging will be carried out at appropriate serving temperatures for the beers, typically 812C for ales and 57C for lagers.

Cheers Brad


----------



## clarkey7 (2/9/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Are these temps what they will be judged at ??
> 
> Judging will be carried out at appropriate serving temperatures for the beers, typically 812C for ales and 57C for lagers.
> 
> Cheers Brad


Thanks Brad,

That's great to know.

I was about to degass my bottles and change the crown seals to be gold ones.

Don't wan't to do this if I don't have to. Anyone??

PB


----------



## Ross (2/9/08)

Pocket Beers said:


> Thanks Brad,
> 
> That's great to know.
> 
> ...



PB, Your tops are fine - Beers are being judged cold. up to you whether you degas or not.

cheers Ross


----------



## clarkey7 (2/9/08)

Ross said:


> PB, Your tops are fine - Beers are being judged cold. up to you whether you degas or not.
> 
> cheers Ross



Great news,

Thanks Ross,

PB


----------



## wakkatoo (2/9/08)

Jye said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Ive always wrapped 3 bottles in a bit of bubble wrap and used a 3 kg express satchel, from memory they cost about $10. How many bottles do you plan to enter? Hopefully someone else has some tips on mailing larger numbers.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jye. Was planning on entering 2. Finding it hard to let go of the pet's tho! Its silly as they only cost $1 each but I guess it's the ownership thing I 'spose! As such I'm drinking a few nice locals and keeping the bottles and they will become my 'comp bottles in future.

Might have to organise a comp, sounds like a great way to collect some bottles  

If I get time tomorrow they'll be in the post, otherwise next time!


----------



## Snow (3/9/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Thanks Jye. Was planning on entering 2. Finding it hard to let go of the pet's tho! Its silly as they only cost $1 each but I guess it's the ownership thing I 'spose! As such I'm drinking a few nice locals and keeping the bottles and they will become my 'comp bottles in future.
> 
> Might have to organise a comp, sounds like a great way to collect some bottles
> 
> If I get time tomorrow they'll be in the post, otherwise next time!



Having had experience in losing a box of competition entries throught australia post [phonecall from Australia Post: " Hello mr Wharton? We have a box here sent by you that is very wet and seems to rattle a lot..... was it fragile?"], I highly recommend you only send PET bottles <_< . They won't need bubble wrap - just pack them in with bundled newspaper to stop them rolling around. Tape up the box well.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## bindi (3/9/08)

If I find a bottle or two of something in the shed I may put a Belgian in, don't bottle much [bugger all] and as for what it is when bottled :huh: no system here.
one bottle of cherry wit could go in [I am sure it's a dry cherry wit  ] is there an "out there category" for say for a Saison stout? :lol:

And I hate/refuse to bottle from the keg if it is going to be in the bottle more then a day, they are never the same.


----------



## Jye (4/9/08)

Snow said:


> Having had experience in losing a box of competition entries throught australia post [phonecall from Australia Post: " Hello mr Wharton? We have a box here sent by you that is very wet and seems to rattle a lot..... was it fragile?"], I highly recommend you only send PET bottles <_< . They won't need bubble wrap - just pack them in with bundled newspaper to stop them rolling around. Tape up the box well.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Ah yes... I forgot to say I only send PET bottles  

Binidi, it looks like you have the speciality class all wrapped up


----------



## Aussie Claret (4/9/08)

My first comp, and I'm entering 6 beers, all in plastic bottles; will be dropping off at craftbrewer tomorrow.

Looking forward to feed back and hopefully a prize or two.
AC


----------



## clean brewer (4/9/08)

Hello all,

I have only been brewing since March and sent an Entry in, an Irish Red Ale style, is definetly the best beer ive done out of the 12 so far.. :icon_cheers: 

I wasnt going to, but thought its only 2 bottles im sending in, $5 entry and postage and would be interesting to see what is said about it, also I think you get a Credit Card bottle opener with your feedback so thats alright.

Who knows, could get a place, blind tasting is the way to go, no-one is biased then.. :super:


----------



## bindi (4/9/08)

Found some bottles in the shed, only a few, some 12 months old, not sure if I put the labels on the right bottles :unsure: so when a judge opens a Saison he/she might be surprised by the POR and cluster [or whatever] smell and taste of the Aust Ale mix up :lol: no idea what I have put in, only there to make up numbers for this one.
I promise to take the next one serious...... 

Edit: Forgot to give Screwtop the entry fee, bugger, I will pay you back Screwy if you pay. :wacko:


----------



## matt j (4/9/08)

my first comp i'm enter too. probably going to enter 7 entries. what time does the Craftbrewer shop shut tomorrow?


----------



## Paul H (4/9/08)

matt j said:


> my first comp i'm enter too. probably going to enter 7 entries. what time does the Craftbrewer shop shut tomorrow?



I believe he shuts at 5pm.


----------



## sqyre (4/9/08)

so we have untill 5pm tommorrow to get the entries to Craftbrewer?
Is this correct?

Sqyre..


----------



## kram (4/9/08)

Don't scare me guys. Haven't even bottled any yet! Saturday by 5pm (Ross shuts at 1pm).



> Just a reminder, those interested in entering beer into this competition need to have there beers to Ross' shop "Pub Shop" at 3285 Logan Road, Underwood, Qld 4119 Or posted to Adrian Levi
> PO Box 570
> Springwood Qld 4127
> 
> ...


----------



## Jye (4/9/08)

sqyre said:


> so we have untill 5pm tommorrow to get the entries to Craftbrewer?
> Is this correct?
> 
> Sqyre..




All entries are due by Saturday the 6th at Brewers Choice or Craftbrewer and I believe Craftbrewer closes at 1 pm on Saturday.

Ill be dropping my entires off on Saturday so might catch a couple of you guys there.


----------



## sqyre (4/9/08)

Sorry if i paniced anyone, i wasn't sure when the close off was. :huh: 
So does Ross except the entry payment? or do i just send the cash along with the bottles?

Sqyre..


----------



## geoff_tewierik (4/9/08)

sqyre said:


> Sorry if i paniced anyone, i wasn't sure when the close off was. :huh:
> So does Ross except the entry payment? or do i just send the cash along with the bottles?



Not sure Sqyre, but the guys that dropped off their entries last weekend while we were there for the bulk buy had popped their cash in an envelope with their entries, all in the one box.

Cheers,

GT


----------



## Ross (5/9/08)

Sqyre,

Cash or cheque along with the bottles please.

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (6/9/08)

Last day to get those entries in  

Im leaving now to drop mine off at Craftbrewer.


----------



## wakkatoo (6/9/08)

ah well, work got in the way so no entries submitted  

good luck to all those entered B)


----------



## lonte (6/9/08)

Dropped off 10x entries at 1657 this arvo - cut it a bit fine! _One_ of those has got to be ok ??


----------



## Ross (6/9/08)

lonte said:


> Dropped off 10x entries at 1657 this arvo - cut it a bit fine! _One_ of those has got to be ok ??





especially when we shut at 1.0pm LOL

+++

I'll now be working from 8.00 till 4pm tomorrow, so any late entries will be accepted from those that missed todays deadline.

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (16/9/08)

Nice work guys, we have nearly 250 entries so its looking like a busy day  

I hope to see some familiar face on Saturday supporting the QABC and the Brewhouse.

Cheers
Jye


----------



## kram (16/9/08)

I might drop in finally and sample some beers.


----------



## Batz (16/9/08)

Bugger!
Missed this one by a mile,4 weeks fixing your bloddy coal fired power stations.


Batz


----------



## Snow (21/9/08)

So guys,

how late did the judging go last night? I had to pull out at 4.30 to attend another function, so sorry I couldn't hang around to help cart all those cases of beer down those steps  

I think the day went pretty smoothly, thanks to all the stewards and patient judges. Special thanks to Adrian (Lefty2446) our head steward for being so organised - I don't envy you entering and collating all those judging sheets. BTW, how many entries ended up in the BOS round?

The only negative of the day was the tiny cold room we had to deal with, which was a logistical nightmare to get at bottles in a timely fashion. My back will never be the same.....  

Still, I really enjoyed the day, getting to see how a big comp is run and meeting some interesting people, such as Dave Lodgson from Wyeast and a number of professional SEQ brewers.

Now for the results...............

Cheers - Snow


----------



## lefty2446 (21/9/08)

Snow said:


> So guys,
> 
> how late did the judging go last night? I had to pull out at 4.30 to attend another function, so sorry I couldn't hang around to help cart all those cases of beer down those steps



Finished up around 1800, Did the best of show round this morning.
Busy tabulating and cross checking results then releasing results later.
At the moment were off back into the city to collect the rest of the entries (MM talking over my shoulder).



Snow said:


> I think the day went pretty smoothly, thanks to all the stewards and patient judges. Special thanks to Adrian (Lefty2446) our head steward for being so organised - I don't envy you entering and collating all those judging sheets. BTW, how many entries ended up in the BOS round?



Thanks snow, All of the stewards did very well under very tough condidtions under lots of pressure. Howard Mullins, Jason McDonald, Chris Moss, David Clarke, Dave Lestani, Steve Wharton, Harry Roberts and Lyall Cottam (Sure I have missed someone, large appologies if I have). 

Champion of each category ended up in the BOS round. Comments from the judges on the BOS round were along the lines of the advantages of including a specific BOS bottle with your entry for your best possible quality beer being on the final table.



Snow said:


> The only negative of the day was the tiny cold room we had to deal with, which was a logistical nightmare to get at bottles in a timely fashion. My back will never be the same.....



I moved a few crates out in that coldroom and my arms are sore!, Thank you snow for doing a lot of the organisation in that shoebox.



Snow said:


> Still, I really enjoyed the day, getting to see how a big comp is run and meeting some interesting people, such as Dave Lodgson from Wyeast and a number of professional SEQ brewers.
> 
> Now for the results...............
> 
> Cheers - Snow




The day went well, We had some really good judges and the results will be released when I'm confident that all errors and omissions will be eliminated.

Adrian - Chief Steward.


----------



## clarkey7 (21/9/08)

As stewards we were all happy to be involved and all worked well together to get the job done.

I think we all learnt ways to improve the day for next year, but the main obstacles were physical ones.....

We'll all just have to have a meeting (with lots of beer) to discuss.

Edit: I managed to slice my hand open looking for those BOS bottles...... 

Sooky hands PB


----------



## Jye (21/9/08)

It was a long but great day B) 

Big thanks to all the judges and stewards who I think had the hardest job. We learnt a lot form yesterday and next years should be even better... bring it on :lol:


----------



## mossyrocks (21/9/08)

It was my pleasure to part of such a well organised and run event. 

Top marks to Adrian and all the other stewards who worked so hard to ensure the judges were allowed to perform their job with as little incovenienced as possible.

Thanks to all the stewards and judges.

I was glad to get home and put my feet up last night.

Cheers.


----------



## Snow (21/9/08)

Pocket Beers said:


> As stewards we were all happy to be involved and all worked well together to get the job done.
> 
> I think we all learnt ways to improve the day for next year, but the main obstacles were physical ones.....
> 
> ...



Oh man sorry to hear about your hand! I narrowly avoided injury myself during the day. As it is, I have a bunch of cuts all over my hands that are throbbing today  

Oh well - it was worth it. All for a good cause..... especially if I've won something  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/9/08)

Didnt notice much blood about the place in there today, must have given it a good scrub. 250 entries? We had half that in the West and it still took all day.


----------



## Jye (21/9/08)

*And the Results are in ...*

Visit qabc.org.au to download the full results and congratulations to all :icon_cheers: 

*QABC Results Summary
Judged: 20.9.08 The Brewhouse Brisbane.

Champion Brewer:
Andrew Clark

Reserve Champion:
William Steudler

Champion Beer (1st):
0803015 Mark Nelson

Reserve Champion (2nd):
0606002 William Steudler

Reserve Champion (3rd):
1306004 Johann van der Walt

Lucky Entry Prize:
Jody Fischer*

Class 1 - Low Alcohol:
1st: 0104002 39.67 points Ross Kenrick
2nd: 0103005 38.67 points Jason Atherinos
3rd: 0104004 36.00 points Perry Burt

Class 2 British & Irish Ale:
1st: 0201012 39.00 points Andrew Clark
2nd: 0202018 38.33 points Derrick Allard
3rd: 0204006 36.00 points David McClure

Class 3 Pale Ale:
1st: 0304030 37.00 points Tony Brown
2nd: 0302027 36.67 points Mark Nelson
3rd: 0302008 34.67 points Chris Moss

Class 4 Dark Ale:
1st: 0406017 44.50 points Chad Smith
2nd: 0404008 41.50 points Lyall Cottam
3rd: 0405021 39.50 points Harry Roberts

Class 5 - Stout:
1st: 0502008 42.00 points Michael Mowbray
2nd: 0503019 39.50 points Harry Roberts
3rd: 0501011 37.00 points Anthony Henderson

Class 6 Strong Ale:
1st: 0606002 37.50 points William Steudler
2nd: 0601004 35.50 points Ross Kenrick
3rd: 0601001 32.50 points William Steudler

Class 7 Pale Lager:
1st: 0703019 36.67 points Lyall Cottam
2nd: 0707020 36.33 points Lyall Cottam
3rd: 0702011 31.33 points David Lestani

Class 8 Dark Lager:
1st: 0803015 45.50 points Mark Nelson
2nd: 0805001 42.00 points William Steudler
3rd: 0805003 39.00 points Matthew Hockaday

Class 9 Strong Lager:
1st: 0903001 38.50 points Andrew Clark
2nd: 0903003 34.00 points Michael Mowbray
3rd: 0906006 33.00 points Chad Smith

Class 10 Wheat & Rye Beer:
1st: 1005017 39.67 points Ryan McCann
2nd: 1005001 35.67 points William Steudler
3rd: 1004008 32.00 points Ben Connery

Class 11 Hybrid Beer:
1st: 1104009 41.50 points Derrick Allard
2nd: 1105006 40.00 points Andrew Clark
3rd: 1103005 40.00 points Stephen Wharton

Class 12 Belgian, French & Sour Beer:
1st: 1201014 43.67 points John Kennedy
2nd: 1204005 43.33 points Stephen Wharton
3rd: 1206022 42.33 points Michael Carter

Class 13 Fruit & Other Specialty Beer:
1st: 1306004 39.67 points Johann van der Walt
2nd: 1304003 37.33 points Paul Hoepper
3rd: 1306016 36.33 points Tony Brown​


----------



## Duff (21/9/08)

Well done Andrew.

Cheers.


----------



## sqyre (21/9/08)

Congratulations boys!!!! :super: 

I will be exicitedly waiting for my feedback card which reads.."You should be banned from anything that can ferment.."

One again, well done boys!!  

Sqyre...


----------



## clean brewer (21/9/08)

YOU BEAUTY....

IF IM NOT MISTAKING, I, JODY FISCHER(CLEAN BREWER), WON THE LUCKY ENTRY PRIZE, A 25LTR S.S CONICAL..

YEE HAH. :beerbang:


----------



## Jye (21/9/08)

And with only one entry, well done clean brewer


----------



## Ross (21/9/08)

clean brewer said:


> YOU BEAUTY....
> 
> IF IM NOT MISTAKING, I, JODY FISCHER(CLEAN BREWER), WON THE LUCKY ENTRY PRIZE, A 25LTR S.S CONICAL..
> 
> YEE HAH. :beerbang:



You sure did - lucky 7 was the number drawn.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (21/9/08)

Congrats Andrew and to all the other brewers who entered, happy with my results. Looking forward to receiving the judges comments.

Well done and thanks to the organisers, judges and all who assisted.

Screwy


----------



## lefty2446 (21/9/08)

clean brewer said:


> YOU BEAUTY....
> 
> IF IM NOT MISTAKING, I, JODY FISCHER(CLEAN BREWER), WON THE LUCKY ENTRY PRIZE, A 25LTR S.S CONICAL..
> 
> YEE HAH. :beerbang:



Yes, "Jody Fischer" With entry number 0204001 (Class 2 category 4 entry 1). Congrats.

Lucky Entry was drawn by our head judge Andrew Walsh this morning.

Adrian


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/9/08)

Just picked myself up off the floor  . Congrats to all the other winners and place getters.

Andrew


----------



## kram (21/9/08)

I was not expecting that for my first comp


----------



## Jye (21/9/08)

I hope there are a few bottles for BABBs this Thursday


----------



## jlm (21/9/08)

kram said:


> I was not expecting that for my first comp


I keep forgetting its Mark. Well done (Mark).


----------



## clarkey7 (21/9/08)

kram said:


> I was not expecting that for my first comp


Kram,

Well I'm not surprised one bit. A very big congrats from me mate  :beerbang: :excl: 

All the beers of yours that I have tasted have been top notch....

Well done,

PB


----------



## clean brewer (21/9/08)

Jye said:


> And with only one entry, well done clean brewer



Cheers Jye,

I only started brewing in march and was just drinking 1(of 2) of my full extract beers and thought, what the hell, gotta be in it. And sent it in(total cost, about $23), and look what happens....

Really cant wait to get my keg setup done and then onto AG, I still havnt checked my GOLD LOTTO from saturday night either, I could be a millionaire, watch this post..

I wonder if its one of those Conicals Ross just got in?????????

:super: :beerbang: :beer: 

Also, well done to all the guys that won, especially the queenslanders, hopefully I can meet a few of you one day(prob the sunny coast boys(closer to me), you all are an inspiration to keep brewing and this forum is a world of knowledge..

Ill be entering again next year with an AG brew, as they say GOTTA BE IN IT TO WIN IT..

Cheers


----------



## lonte (21/9/08)

pretty amazing how quickly the results come out, eh???

Lonte, ex-media-whore


----------



## bonj (21/9/08)

Well done everyone! I'm happy with my results: 8th in Pale Ale, and 7th in Dark Lager. :super: 

Well Done Andrew, Kram! A lot of familiar names in there!


----------



## Batz (21/9/08)

Andrew!  :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## winkle (21/9/08)

Thanks to all involved, I promise to be good next time and remove all lables etc (hey first timer).
Looking foward to the feedback - next year I own the Begian cats... Mmharrrharrrahar (strokes cat)


----------



## clean brewer (21/9/08)

After being so EXCITED about me winning the SS CONICAL, I just had a look at the results and my only entry, I got 7th place in the British/Irish Ale Category, I am so rapped and more determined now, I may even be able to secure more funds for my brewing????

Well done to Andrew again also, and all the other brewers that did well..


----------



## Ross (21/9/08)

Well done to all the place getters. Great to see such a good spread of winners from all over Qld.

Congrats Andrew - top efforts mate...look forward to catching up when you come down to brew one of your beers at the Brewhouse.

... & Kram, what can i say....Fantastic Beer....your new keg fridge complete with Celli font & tap is waiting at the shop for you.

Cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/9/08)

A big pat on the back should go to the organising committe. Getting a comp running is hard enough but managing close to 250 entries can be a logistical nightmare and the amount of work that goes on behind the scenes is incredible.

From what I saw on the day everything ran very smoothly, the stewards did an exceptional job of keeping the judges primed and of course the Judges did well to keep up the flow. 

Getting the results out so promptly is a huge bonus for the entrants and just shows how well organised the competition was.
All in all I think it was a hugely successful day for all the organisers and they should be proud of their acheivements.


Andrew

P.S Ross, looking forward to the day.


----------



## wakkatoo (21/9/08)

Congrats to all. Nice work Andrew, proving we are not just about Rum up here :super:


----------



## Julez (21/9/08)

Well done all you guys who got places, you must have brewed some kick-butt beers :beerbang: 

Cheers to the organisers and to this brewing forum for that matter, for continuing to support this great hobby and encourage new brewers like me! I entered 2 beers that came equal 130th and 168th out of the 247 entries, which I'm pretty pleased with for my first crack at a comp  

I'm damn keen for next year's comp now, I might even have to start going to some BABB meetings to learn the secrets of you gun brewers out there!!

Top work everyone. YOU GUYS RULE!!!


----------



## The King of Spain (21/9/08)

I'm stoked at a 10th for the ESB. First comp for me. 

Thanks to Ross for talking me into entering. I thought my entry would be too young.... I was just off to buy a grain mill

Cheers
Daryl


----------



## browndog (21/9/08)

A big thank you to all the guys that ran the competition, as said by Andrew, you guys must have been so well organised. I really hope to be there next year to help out. Thanks also to the Judges and also the Sponsors. Congrats to Andrew and all the place getters, I must say that I am stoked to get a 1st place and the third isn't too shabby either. Looking forward now to the AABC.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## kram (21/9/08)

Ross said:


> Well done to all the place getters. Great to see such a good spread of winners from all over Qld.
> 
> Congrats Andrew - top efforts mate...look forward to catching up when you come down to brew one of your beers at the Brewhouse.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks Ross. I'll be down this week!

A big thanks to all the organisers and those involved for such quick results.


----------



## sqyre (22/9/08)

Absolutly chuffed with our 6th place in the Pale Ale Class..  
(might have been a 2nd place if the APA's and IPA's were seperated..  )
All the rest of my beers went to poo.. :lol: 
Oh well cant wait for the judging sheets.. 

Congrats again to everyone who scored a place and big thanks to the organisers..
Looking forward to next years Comp..

Sqyre...


----------



## mossyrocks (22/9/08)

I am exceptionally pleased with my results -
3rd Pale Ale
5th Pale Lagers
5th Wheat and Rye Beer
out of my 3 entries.

Considering I'm only up to my 8th AG.

Congrats to all placegeaters and also to everyone who had a go and entered. Without the support from the brewing community these events won't exist.

And again well done to the Organisers, Judges and Stewards.

Cheers


----------



## browndog (22/9/08)

mossyrocks said:


> I am exceptionally pleased with my results -
> 3rd Pale Ale
> 5th Pale Lagers
> 5th Wheat and Rye Beer
> ...



You are not wrong there Mossy, those results are outstanding considering your AG newbieness.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Paul H (22/9/08)

Racked my Barley wine to keg for secondary & am 1/2 way through my boil for my Belgian Blonde bring on 2009.


----------



## bconnery (22/9/08)

Well done to the organisers and stewards for the successful running of a massive comp!

Congratulations to all who placed. There are some great beers being produced out there and the results show it! I think the standard was pretty high especially in some classes...

I'm happy enough, and a little suprised with my results. 
Some beers I thought were better didn't score so well and the beer I placed with I didn't think would go as well as it did?!

Bring on the feedback sheets


----------



## yardy (22/9/08)

Jye said:


> *QABC Results Summary
> Judged: 20.9.08 The Brewhouse Brisbane.
> 
> Champion Brewer:
> ...



Congrats Andrew :beer: 

Cheers
Yard


----------



## mossyrocks (22/9/08)

browndog said:


> You are not wrong there Mossy, those results are outstanding considering your AG newbieness.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Thanks Browndog.


----------



## Snow (22/9/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Just picked myself up off the floor  . Congrats to all the other winners and place getters.
> 
> Andrew



Congratulations Andrew!! Big Kudos to you! I guess you'd better pack for Melbourne  

Wow some really close scores. It was definitely a tight comp. I just missed out on taking out the Belgian class from John Kennedy by 0.3 points! Bloody John and his 2 year old wit <_< 

I will blow my own trumpet, though and say I was the only brewer to get two beers in the top 10 for the whole comp B) .... but I still couldn't get champion brewer because all my others were so lame . 

Well done to all!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (22/9/08)

Ross said:


> ... & Kram, what can i say....Fantastic Beer....your new keg fridge complete with Celli font & tap is waiting at the shop for you.
> 
> Cheers Ross



I agree - Kram, I tasted your beer and I know none of the stewards will back me up on this, but I actually said that this beer will win best of show. Well done - it was certainly deserved.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Paul H (22/9/08)

Snow said:


> Bloody John and his 2 year old wit <_<
> 
> Cheers - Snow



It's actually 22 years old.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Snow (22/9/08)

Paul H said:


> It's actually 22 years old.
> 
> Cheers
> Paul



LOL :lol:


----------



## Aussie Claret (22/9/08)

First comp for me also and 4th in the ESB, pretty happy with that!
Well done Andrew on the best of show.

I'll be interested in the judges comments on my other entries.
Cheers
AC


----------



## troydo (22/9/08)

Well i only though 1 of my beers had any chance at all and that was the dark ale and it got 5th so im pretty happy with that! just wish i had found those munich dunkels before the cutoff time!!


----------



## lonte (22/9/08)

lonte said:


> Dropped off 10x entries at 1657 this arvo - cut it a bit fine! _One_ of those has got to be ok ??


Damn! When I wrote this I didn't realise that _only_ one was gonna be any good!

What a great day - allow me to add my thanks to all and sundry who contributed to the success.

For too long these southern-staters have been kicking our arse in the National's. I want to encourage _every_ place getter in this comp to get their beer to Melbourne. I have tasted these beers and I know the quality - if we show up it'll be Queensland's year this year!!


----------



## Chad (24/9/08)

I thoroughly enjoyed my first time judging and being part of a competition, although at times it felt like work.
8.5 hours later, I finally finished getting through the last beer. I was suprised that I wasn't even close to feeling pissed, although the taste buds were getting fatigued after finishing off 20 entries in the stout category :blink:. Although, the stomache was starting to feel the presence of the angry dragon.

It's yet to be seen if I will regret putting my email on the judging form h34r: , so go easy. Remember, first time  .


----------



## kram (24/9/08)

Look forward to reading your comments Chad. Did all the judges put their name down on the judging sheets?


----------



## Jye (24/9/08)

Chad said:


> ... so go easy. Remember, first time  .



+1 for me  and I would love some constructive feedback.

Due to unforeseen circumstances I was also a little rushed for time but feel I managed to write down what I needed... al thou my hand writing may have suffered  and I must say my hand and elbow ( :blink: ) was killing me after all the writing, its been many years sense Ive written that much.


----------



## Paul H (24/9/08)

Jye said:


> +1 for me  and I would love some constructive feedback.
> 
> Due to unforeseen circumstances I was also a little rushed for time but feel I managed to write down what I needed... al thou my hand writing may have suffered  and I must say my hand and elbow (  :blink: ) was killing me after all the writing, its been many years sense Ive written that much.



HTFU!


----------



## Jye (24/9/08)

Paul H said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> > ... I would love some constructive feedback.
> ...



Thanks, Ill take it on board


----------



## berapnopod (25/9/08)

(Just got back to TSV from Narrabri)

Thanks especially to MM for putting up with me at his place. Hope I didn't snore too loud!

Thanks also to everyone involved in the comp. It was really well run, with no obvious slip-ups, and all
this on the first time of running a comp on this scale. I think Adrian can have a well deserved break now.
Yes, Chad, its a hard slog writing all those comments down for the brewers. I still cannot feel the tip of my thumb.
But it comes with the territory.

I'd also like to thank the entrants in the Belgian, French, Sour category, which I judged. I was very impressed with
the overall quality of entries, which shows QLD brewers are certainly up there with the best!

Hope to see you all next year, if not at ANHC!

Berp.


----------



## porky (25/9/08)

Congrats Andrew!

This in the local paper!


* Competitors headed off by Clark's brew*
September 23, 2008 By Letea Cavander 
ANDREW Clark's obsession with beer has catapulted him to amateur beer brewing stardom. 
The beer maker walked away with top honours at the inaugural Queensland State Homebrew Championships, held at Brisbane at the weekend, and he was not even going to enter. 
"I was shocked and very pleased," he said. 
"I got a nice first prize a trip to Melbourne for the inaugural beer brewers' conference." The champion brewer also won the chance to produce one of his recipes commercially. An organiser encouraged the brewer of 25 years to compete and Mr Clark entered five beers in the Queensland championships. 
He won the champion brewer title after taking out first place in two sections of the competition and coming second in another section. 
Although beer has played the poor country cousin to wine consumerism for many years, Mr Clark said the tide of the beer connoisseur is on the rise. 
"Beer is the new wine," Mr Clarke said. 
"Walk through Dan Murphy's and see how many hundreds of different beers are available from all around the world." 
And the brewer's comfortable bar in his Walkervale home reflects everything that is good about the amber ale, with the whole family involved in Mr Clark's hobby-turned-obsession at some point or another. 
The bar was built during an Easter long weekend by the beer enthusiast and his son while beer labels from around the world, sent from England by Mr Clark's mother, are framed and line the back walls. 
Mr Clark's father-in-law died a few months ago, but his photograph takes pride of place at the top of the bar where he overlooks the place he often enjoyed a cold ale with his family. And a couple of months after the bar was built seven years ago, a hole in the wall appeared that was soon fitted out with taps attached to kegs storing the brewer's special beers. 
Mr Clark's award-winning home brew makes some commercial beers taste like battery acid and the ale and lagers are made from grains the brewer crushes himself. 
In garage turned beer laboratory this keen scientist carefully monitors temperature, water quality and the fermentation process in his pursuit of ale perfection. 
"I'm glad he's got a hobby and he can do it at home he's always tinkering in the shed," Mr Clark's wife said. 
Mr Clark said it now takes him about three hours to brew beer and two weeks "before it's drinkable". 

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## Ross (28/9/08)

Brewers,

Those of you that finished 1st, 2nd or 3rd in any catergory are entitled to enter a beer from that catergory in the National Finals (www.aabc.org.au)
It does not have to be the same beer or even the same style, but it must be from the placed catergory.
We will be offering free delivery to all entrants that qualified. All you need to do is deliver your bottles (labelled with entry fees) to
CraftBrewer 3285/3 Logan Road, Underwood. Qld 4119 by close of business Saturday 4th October, to give us time to pack & deliver before the following weekends cut off in Melbourne. Otherwise send your entries direct to Grain & Grape in Melbourne.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (29/9/08)

Brewers,

Score sheets & free bottle openers mailed today.
Prizes for placings will be despatched shortly.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (30/9/08)

Scoresheets arrived today, surprise surprise most of the judges picked the flaws :lol: Happy with the feedback thanks to all who judged.


----------



## sqyre (30/9/08)

just found out why my Irishred and my Rauchbier did so crappy...
I put the wrong labels on the bottles.. :lol:  Dont know wether to laugh or cry..
feedback on both beers stated great beers but wrong styles...
Irishred was smokey out of style...
Rauchbier was lacking smokeyness out of style...

Sqyre...


----------



## wakkatoo (30/9/08)

budwiser said:


> Congrats Andrew!
> 
> This in the local paper!



Like to say I might have had a little hand in that story  Sent an email off to the editor the day results were announced on here :icon_cheers: . Good that they did something.


----------



## hockadays (30/9/08)

Got my scoresheets back today and some good info, didn't get my certificate though for third place in dark lagers. Do the certs come later anyone know?


----------



## Paul H (30/9/08)

Ross said:


> Brewers,
> 
> Score sheets & free bottle openers mailed today.
> Prizes for placings will be despatched shortly.
> ...


----------



## Jye (30/9/08)

hockadays, Certificates will come with the prizes shortly, we are just finalising getting everything together.


----------



## kram (30/9/08)

Why won't my 'credit card opener' fit in my wallet?


----------



## Jye (30/9/08)

That ones made for your man wallet


----------



## clean brewer (30/9/08)

Hello all, 


Well, I thought Id post a pic of my lucky entry prize for all to see, it arrived today, thanks to all involved.

It was also good to see the feedback on my entry and considering it was just an All Extract Brew, I thought the judges comments were very helpful.

Cheers again...


----------



## kram (30/9/08)

Congratulations! That's some bling


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/9/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Like to say I might have had a little hand in that story  Sent an email off to the editor the day results were announced on here :icon_cheers: . Good that they did something.



Thanks Budwiser, my fame precedes me :lol: 

Wakkatoo, so your the culprit, I've been slinging blame left and right for that "leak to the press", still, nice to have a few moments of glory.
Clean brewer, what will you be filling it with? And congrats for the win.

cheers 
Andrew


----------



## clean brewer (30/9/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Thanks Budwiser, my fame precedes me :lol:
> 
> Wakkatoo, so your the culprit, I've been slinging blame left and right for that "leak to the press", still, nice to have a few moments of glory.
> Clean brewer, what will you be filling it with? And congrats for the win.
> ...



Hey Andrew,

Not to sure yet, still not at that AG point but will have to just do something All Extract, maybe ill do my Irish Red Ale that I entered and tweak it a bit with what feedback I got off the judges...

Thanks for Congrats, same to you mate, if I could just ask if you ever had a Brewday on a Monday?? Could you PM me so I could come up and have a look in????????

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/9/08)

clean brewer said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> Not to sure yet, still not at that AG point but will have to just do something All Extract, maybe ill do my Irish Red Ale that I entered and tweak it a bit with what feedback I got off the judges...
> 
> ...


Haven't had a Monday brewday yet, but that's not to say it couldn't happen, after all I did one today. I'll pm you if my schedule becomes open on a monday. Do you work weekends?

Andrew


----------



## clean brewer (30/9/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Haven't had a Monday brewday yet, but that's not to say it couldn't happen, after all I did one today. I'll pm you if my schedule becomes open on a monday. Do you work weekends?
> 
> Andrew



That would be great, and unfortunately Yes I do work weekends, usually I dont work Sundays but since I havnt been able to get a new staff member ive been working sundays aswell. :angry: 

And if I am not working on a Sunday, I am usually looking after my 2 kids(dads day) while my lovely partner goes to work.. Never work in a family business(there is no rest)...

Even a day during the week, if I have some notice, I can get the time off if we dont have a busy day or na function on..

Cheers


----------



## lonte (30/9/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Thanks Budwiser, my fame precedes me :lol:
> 
> Wakkatoo, so your the culprit, I've been slinging blame left and right for that "leak to the press", still, nice to have a few moments of glory.
> Clean brewer, what will you be filling it with? And congrats for the win.
> ...



Andrew, I've contacted Rory Gibson (Courier Mail) with the results but he's on hol's until early October. He might want to contact you for a story - any problem if I pass on your e-mail contact? Lonte.


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/9/08)

lonte said:


> Andrew, I've contacted Rory Gibson (Courier Mail) with the results but he's on hol's until early October. He might want to contact you for a story - any problem if I pass on your e-mail contact? Lonte.



Sure, not a problem, so long as he doesn't want to sit here and sample all my brews like the last lot of journos :lol: .

Andrew


----------



## winkle (6/10/08)

Apology to the judges who had the misfortune to be judging the Irish Red I submitted - I tried the last few bottles from this batch over the weekend and they were utter dogs vomit. I swear that it was drinking well 6 weeks ago


----------



## wakkatoo (6/10/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Wakkatoo, so your the culprit, I've been slinging blame left and right for that "leak to the press", still, nice to have a few moments of glory.



:icon_cheers: 
No probs. I'm impressed they found you given that I only gave them your name, a link to a website, your bank details, licence number, address, rego number as well as your whereabouts in the week preceding h34r:  

Just kidding, I have no idea what your rego is.

BTW - can you put me on your brewday mailing list (if I'm not already on!) Had an invite out to the Blue Dog brewery but life keeps getting in the way!


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/10/08)

wakkatoo said:


> :icon_cheers:
> No probs. I'm impressed they found you given that I only gave them your name, a link to a website, your bank details, licence number, address, rego number as well as your whereabouts in the week preceding h34r:
> 
> Just kidding, I have no idea what your rego is.
> ...



Today I recieved my prizes and certificates from the QABC Competition and I'd just like to thank the organisers and Committee as well as the Sponsors. 

It was like opening a christmas present, equipement, vouchers, promotional grear and some really great looking certificates as well.

Best of all was the trip down to Melbourne for the ANHC conference and all the dinners, what a totally awesome prize.

Thanks for the opportunity, and brewers, you'd be mad to miss out next year!

Cheers
Andrew


----------

